# Slideshows from Photos



## Bobw235 (Jan 3, 2016)

Took some time the last few days to create a few slide shows from my photos over the years.  Used my Macbook Pro.  The built in program templates with music make it so easy.  One that I created was for my grandkids and son, with a photo essay on my father-in-law, who just passed away.  My son loved it and it should be a good way for my grandkids to see the man they never knew.  My eyes filled up the first time I watched it.  

Then I put together a longer group from our 2 weeks in St. Ives, UK last year.  A good way for the grandkids to look back on their time with us.  It was a fun vacation and as I made this slide show, I realize how many great shots I took.

Do any of you put together slide shows and send them out to relatives?


----------



## 911 (Jan 3, 2016)

We do. I use Kizoa because it is fun to experiment with all kinds of the different features in the program. It's kind of like making a memory book for future generations to view. I put them on a 256 KB flash drive and keep adding to it. I have so many of them already completed, I may just get a 1 TB hard drive and put them all on it.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 4, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Took some time the last few days to create a few slide shows from my photos over the years.  Used my Macbook Pro.  The built in program templates with music make it so easy.  One that I created was for my grandkids and son, with a photo essay on my father-in-law, who just passed away.  My son loved it and it should be a good way for my grandkids to see the man they never knew.  My eyes filled up the first time I watched it.
> 
> Then I put together a longer group from our 2 weeks in St. Ives, UK last year.  A good way for the grandkids to look back on their time with us.  It was a fun vacation and as I made this slide show, I realize how many great shots I took.
> 
> Do any of you put together slide shows and send them out to relatives?



I have put together many slides/videos and posted them to YouTube and shared them on my kids FaceBook pages..I love to embarrass them!!


----------

